# Does everybody gots a doughnut and some coffee?



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

_Hi Everyone _

_My name is Vapey (though my mother calls me Neil sometimes), and I was a smoker...... (insert ooooooowwwwwww sounds here). _

_It has been 1 year, 1 month, 1 weeks, some few days and some couple of hours since my last oh-so-wonderful-yet-stinky smoking transgression. I have been strong. I have done well._

_I have been a bad boy though, because I have replaced my smoking addiction with something else, that's also become an addiction...... *as a whisper he mouths the word*...... v-a-p-i-n-g! _

_I have always thought it was just me, with this problem, alone in the world, people would point and stare if they knew..... A cure doesn't seem to exist! I will be this way until I die!! _

_But now I have seen, it is not only me, cause there are GAZZILLIONS of us! And we have a forum, and we care and share, and I know now, I may die like this someday, but I will not be alone _

Okay seriaasly now though, I am privileged to join up, after lurking for a while, what seems like an awesome forum filled with the greatest, nice and awesome folks like yourselves 

Thank you for having me, and please do have another doughnut when you leave!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

Welcome Vapey Neil! Props for what has to be the most creative introduction seen so far!!! Thats awesome to hear that you are doing so well!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

hi Neil, welcome

im sure you can enlighten us junior vapourers on some of the tricks youve learnt over the years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (18/10/13)

Hi Vapey McJuicy definitely the most creative introduction yet, thanks for doughnut and coffee, looking forward to your contribution to the forum, we love our selves some new members....and remember to have tons of fun here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (18/10/13)

doughnuts!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

Thanks to eeeeverybody for the welcomes and kind wors (eish, I mean words.... )

@Stroodlepuff : Thank U so much for the props and that bigg-ass doughnut picture (knowing Homer, that wont last to long) See below! 

@denizen also: YES, and apparently you get this>>>>>>>






@Riaz : Thank U sir, with vaping there are so many new things everyday, keeping up is a full time job hey. But ofcourse if I can help in any way I'm able, will be glad to do so!! 

@Melinda : so much love for the new members, I'm running out of tissues  thank U for your and hubby's wonderful site/shop, so needed, so appreciated!


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Welcome Vapey! New members are always nice to have! Look forward to hearing all you have to say - with an intro like that im sure you will be keeping us well entertained on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (21/10/13)

Hi and welcome Vapey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (22/10/13)

VapeKing said:


> Welcome Vapey! New members are always nice to have! Look forward to hearing all you have to say - with an intro like that im sure you will be keeping us well entertained on this forum


 


Space_Cowboy said:


> Hi and welcome Vapey...


 
Muchas gracias señores!


----------



## TylerD (23/10/13)

Ahooi Vapey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/10/13)

TylerD said:


> Ahooi Vapey!


 
Konnichiwa TylerD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

